# Troy Murphy



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I cannot believe Murphy is sitting on the bench in NJ. Avery Johnson is an idiot for wasting that talent. I've always been a big fan of Murphy, he is close to a 20/10 player with starter minutes...he needs a trade bad. I really feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:2worf:

He might be close to that on a team where there's noone worthwhile to get shots, but on a winner he's a decent rebounder and spotup shooter. Pretty much a poor man's Okur and a lesser passer. 

Classic empty stats player.

Avery's not playing him because he's not going to play defense or do anything but stand on the wing looking for a jumper, and I'm glad he's not.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Troy Murphy is worthless. As Dre said, he really is kind of an empty stats guy. I've never seen a worse rebounder average more rebounds per game. I've barely seen less talented offensive players average as many ppg. Honestly, since the guy's getting older and he doesn't have much of a post up game, his declining athleticism negates his face-up game. So, as said above, he's really relegated to a few defensive boards and the pull-up 3 on offense. Kris Humphries is a better rebounder and defender/hustle player, and Favors needs time to develop. Murphy's the odd man out on one of the worst PF rotations in the league. I can't believe we got as much value for him as we did after Bird overrated and overvalued him for two seasons.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow a lot of Murphy haters here. I will be happy to see him on a real team getting minutes again. He can still ball.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Add me to the list of Murphy haters. Glad he is not on the team this year, his rebounds might help us, but with him and Posey jacking up threes every night I would be even more of a depressed Pacer fan.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't hate Troy Murphy. Unless someone says Troy Murphy's name a good 4 times in a row he doesn't really run space in my mind. He's just not all that productive or conducive to what wins basketball games.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Box Man said:


> Add me to the list of Murphy haters. Glad he is not on the team this year, his rebounds might help us, but with him and Posey jacking up threes every night I would be even more of a depressed Pacer fan.


Yeah but it's not like he shoots 30% from 3 or takes ill advised shots. A lot of teams would kill for a 4 like him that spreads the floor the way he does. Haha I may just be the only Troy Murphy fan around. I should start a fanclub hah.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I liked Troy when he was with us but the fact we got Collison for him is absolutely amazing. And nice to see you back StephenJackson.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I liked Troy when he was with us but the fact we got Collison for him is absolutely amazing. And nice to see you back StephenJackson.


Happy to be back!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I liked Troy when he was with us but the fact we got Collison for him is absolutely amazing. And nice to see you back StephenJackson.


Collison hasn't exactly been doing anything special for us as of late.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Box Man said:


> Collison hasn't exactly been doing anything special for us as of late.



I'm still blaming JOB for that.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Box Man said:


> Collison hasn't exactly been doing anything special for us as of late.


True but compared to the point guards we've been stuck with over the past couple of years its still a huge upgrade.


----------

